# 4th year Biology major and need some advice.



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So, I don't know exactly how many people have actually graduated here and so forth but currently, I'm a 4th year biology major emphasizing in fisheries at Grand Valley State University (small D2 school west of Grand Rapids, Michigan) and I'd like to do something with fish and/or the water chemistry involved. Though I really don't want to do any sort of research. So what advice do you guys have? I just emailed a fish hatchery nearby but haven't heard back yet. Aside from having my own small in-home business where I breed discus fish and other fish, do you guys have any ideas or anything?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The State of Alaska is building a new hatchery in Anchorage. Its going to be the largest inclosed hatchery in the country so Im sure there will be many opportunities for a biology major. If you are interested check it out. The first link is the general contractors page showing the hatchery, the second is the link to Alaska Department of Game and Fish careers page

ttp://www.kiewit.com/projects/buildings/anchorage-sport-fish-hatchery.aspx

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=join.careers


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I know exactly one biology major who recently graduated and she has a part-time tutoring gig at a C2 education, mostly helping high-schoolers pass biology and study for the biology AP test. Not a life's work, but it might be a good place to look for a summer or part-time job. 

Even if you go for an advanced degree, I think you should choose to focus either on conservation (surveying wild fish, counting them, describing them, keeping them healthy) or aquaculture (raising fish for food or other commercial products). The organic/local/sustainable food movements are creating jobs in developing new 'farming' methods such as raising fish, birds and plants together in the same freshwater system or raising ocean fish in some sort of ocean floating cage or pen. The other growth area is spreading aquaculture to the poorest parts of the world to produce cheap protein for hungry people. The main employers would be international charities. 

If none of these appeal to you, you could aim for an advanced degree in technological field and work on products that have fisheries as customers. Or go work for a pharmaceutical company surveying fish chemicals and genes for cures. 

Its a tough time to graduate in anything and government supported jobs are due for the same massive reductions the private sector has already faced. 

Maybe you could go monitor the gulf for BP.

There is always med school. If they really do succeed in increasing access to health care, primary care physicians will be in great demand in a few years. But I expect them just to increase visas for foreign doctors rather than pay Americans enough to justify those student loans.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Aquaculture has always been something that's inspired me. Do fish hatcheries mainly restock ponds, lakes, rivers, etc. or do they grow fish for human consumption as well?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Small fish from hatcheries go to 'fish farms' to grow up for human consumption. Those IR sharks that keep turning up in PetSmart are usually raised in ponds and eaten as 'catfish'. They may be different hatcheries than the stocking ones since there are more regs on fish intended for human consumption and most of them need warmer water.

Right now tilapia and catfish are 2 major farmed food fishes, but there is a lot of research on new fish to start farming.


----------



## matthewrich (Oct 30, 2012)

Fish hatcheries has been playing a major role in US, they are very efficient in maintaining the population for many species. Currently there main focus is on salmon as there species is decreasing at a faster rate in the Pacific Northwest. But this process is very expensive.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fishfarming pay is very low. Try the AZA website. Sometimes good stuff comes along.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Your timing couldn't be worse. New graduates last spring have a pretty horrible employment rate. Sorry, I know that isn't helpful. Join national organizations in your field, get on e-mailing lists, e-groups, network. I'm seeing tiny little aquaculture businesses attempt to raise funding on kickstarter and the like. There are premiums paid for sustainable, local food, but the market is a small one. And there are super-rich nuts paying people to help them keep sharks and rays. A lot of the big US "catfish" farms have been closed because of competition from low-priced frozen Asia filets. But as the price of corn goes up, the price of all meat: chicken, fish, beef should go up, but so will your cost to feed fish.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sadly no one looked at the original post date. This was posted well over a year ago and I don't think Snyderguy even visits anymore. Atleast, not in the last 4 months.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh ; they read..and they know..just responding a little...
and snyderguy was just in a day or 2 ago....lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry guys! Been crazy busy. Trying to graduate in April, working at the LFS, building my Amway business. I check in quite often, just like reading and seeing what's going on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geez dude....i thought you was done cuttin up frogs and worms...lol.

getting close bud...in another 6 months you will be cutting up chickens.....lol

best of luck..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agree with the best wishing. The economy looks to be a bit better for new grads next spring than last (knock on wood). Have you considered specializing in fish disease? Lots of expensive koi and flowerhorn patients and whole ponds of tilapia.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never thought about that. That would probably call for more schooling though, which is not what I want...


----------

